# ka24de in a sentra?



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

i have a ?
i know the ka24de can be taken out of a 240sx and a sr20 droped in cuz the mounts are the same. but can i take an sr20de out of a sentra and put the ka20de froma altima in it? any sentras, first or 2nd gen, 
what about the 1.6 sentras, if i change the mounts?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

first off, why would you want to remove a sr20 for a ka24. the sr20 is a better motor.


second, dont double post


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> first off, why would you want to remove a sr20 for a ka24. the sr20 is a better motor.
> 
> 
> second, dont double post


Maybe his SR20 is almost dead and he has a low mileage KA.


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

i have a freash ka24 (i wrecked my altima), and am looking at a few sentras with blown motors


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> first off, why would you want to remove a sr20 for a ka24. the sr20 is a better motor.
> 
> 
> second, dont double post


SR20DE better than KA? hahaha dont think so buddy....ive OWN most of the SR20DE's on B13 SE-R and 200sx SE-R......Tsuru GSR2000 and Lucino GSR!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Loki said:


> SR20DE better than KA? hahaha dont think so buddy....ive OWN most of the SR20DE's on B13 SE-R and 200sx SE-R......Tsuru GSR2000 and Lucino GSR!



right.

anyways.... WHY? because it's bigger displacement? HA! It's a truck motor!


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

chimmike said:


> right.
> 
> anyways.... WHY? because it's bigger displacement? HA! It's a truck motor!


As is a VQ35DE, but no one rains on it's parade. Actually the truck received the motor following the 240. The truck was still running a Z24 when the KA came out in the 240.

Not that it matters opinions are like butt holes everyone has one. Unfortunate effect is that most stink.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, you can ask Nissan if you like, the KA24 is a truck motor  they just happened to plant it in the 240 because they were too weenie to use the SR.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Well when your SR outruns my KA we'll worry about it.=) How's that. I'll keep my SOHC glory. 

I don't like bashing any of the available motors for these vehicles as they all have a lot of merit, but close minded people drive me crazy.


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

come on guys, the sr and ka mounts are the same on the nontransverse engine, so what about the FF? I dont wanna hear a bunch of kids yelling at me to GET AN SR20, THEY ARE WAY BETTER< AND SUPPORTED BY AFTERMARKET!!!! I have a wrecked altima with a rebuilt fuel system and tranny, oil never changed late, engine is like new. I can do the swap, but i just wanna know about the mounts and brackets. I am not supe up the engine. it would be a sentra with 150lbs/ft of tourque! that a great combo for a daily driver! the only other mods i would do would be the suspention. full bars an some GN-2 shocks.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Shifter said:


> come on guys, the sr and ka mounts are the same on the nontransverse engine, so what about the FF? I dont wanna hear a bunch of kids yelling at me to GET AN SR20, THEY ARE WAY BETTER< AND SUPPORTED BY AFTERMARKET!!!! I have a wrecked altima with a rebuilt fuel system and tranny, oil never changed late, engine is like new. I can do the swap, but i just wanna know about the mounts and brackets. I am not supe up the engine. it would be a sentra with 150lbs/ft of tourque! that a great combo for a daily driver! the only other mods i would do would be the suspention. full bars an some GN-2 shocks.


first off, i dont think there is anyone that has done this swap, so custom bracket or mounts might have to be fabricated.. secondly, its GR-2 and they are direct OEM replacements, they are not made for any drop as they will blow if you do drop your car with them. the KA is a very tourqy motor and isn't in the same class as the sr20.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it would be far more expensive than it's even worth to swap a ka24 into a b-chassis. just buy a used SR. Honestly....worst swap idea evar.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

veilside180sx said:


> Not that it matters opinions are like butt holes everyone has one. Unfortunate effect is that most stink.


get a few most posts before you start acting like a turd <those stink too ya know)

as for the ka in sentra. if you have a good KA, and can find a rolling chassis sentra for a few hundred...or less! and you have the time/tools/general know how-friends/money........why not give it a go? the worst thing that could happen is it not work then you could grab a freash soko.com sr20 and have youself a working se-r. but as for "does anyone know if this can be done" i would say no flat out. most of us who own se-r's have a limited budget and doing something like that would cost to much only to find out it may not work. and we are quite happy with our sr20's.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

chimmike said:


> well, you can ask Nissan if you like, the KA24 is a truck motor  they just happened to plant it in the 240 because they were too weenie to use the SR.


GREAT! so a farming truck engine can out run you!!! :thumbup:

SOHC is enough...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its not a truck engine. grrrr.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> its not a truck engine. grrrr.



I know its not....but let him be....maybe he gets spanked by alti's and 240's all the time....or even URVAN's!!!!


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> first off, i dont think there is anyone that has done this swap, so custom bracket or mounts might have to be fabricated.. secondly, its GR-2 and they are direct OEM replacements, they are not made for any drop as they will blow if you do drop your car with them. the KA is a very tourqy motor and isn't in the same class as the sr20.


I NEVER SAID I WANTED TO DROP IT DID I?
I just want to know about the brackets and mounts.
If anybody KNOWS, then by all means lay it on me. 
but opinions can be left in a small talk forum please.
I never compaired the 2 motors in the first place.
I dont mean to seen rude, and i dont mind the conversations this has sarted, but....... when people start assuming and putting threir own opinions on my project car, it just does not settle well with me.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

pete? said:


> get a few most posts before you start acting like a turd <those stink too ya know)
> 
> haha...because how many off topic posts you can make always equals knowledge. Even on topic posts don't always make a difference for some. I'm not here to establish ground for my own superiority.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Loki said:


> GREAT! so a farming truck engine can out run you!!! :thumbup:
> 
> SOHC is enough...


Assuming makes an ass out of you. Don't assume what my SR can do, because you might be surprised when you watch my taillights jump off in the distance.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Loki said:


> I know its not....but let him be....maybe he gets spanked by alti's and 240's all the time....or even URVAN's!!!!



ROFL! Even better reason why you 240 guys are badged the new civic's  

with attitudes like that, you'd think you were driving Porsches! :thumbdwn:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

veilside180sx said:


> pete? said:
> 
> 
> > get a few most posts before you start acting like a turd <those stink too ya know)
> ...


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

I makes sense that the swap would work. If you can swap a ka for the sr why not be able to do it in reverse. This is just like scorchin droppin the new sentra motor into his 200. It's not the most efficient way, but some people just like being unique.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

chimmike said:


> ROFL! Even better reason why you 240 guys are badged the new civic's
> 
> with attitudes like that, you'd think you were driving Porsches! :thumbdwn:


no not really......but you need to get in mind that the SR20DE is not superior to the KA.....any engien can beat each other....what matters the most in those cases are the milage and Driver....

Im sure you identify yourself ALOT with that AVANTAR....


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

pete? said:


> veilside180sx said:
> 
> 
> > im just saying dont come on here and star being a jerk off to a very well respected man within a few days of joining the forum. your not proveing anything by telling mike that his opinion is garbage.
> ...


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

It's my understanding that the KA24 was introduced in the Stanza. Not the truck, not the 240SX/S13.

As for putting a KA24 in a Sentra, have money, have friends. Technically, the SR20 is more sophisticated, so we tend to sneer at people who haven't developed blinders and wonder what it takes to make the swap.

Applying Occam's razor, your best solution is to sell the KA24 and replace the blown SR20 or get another Altima. If you just want to *BE* different (instead of just talking about it), then show us your MaD sKiLlZ.


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

i ave a complete donor car (altima), but something I just thought of it the axles,, what is the wheel base of a b13 sentra?, compaired to the u13 altima?


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

well the ka24de motor has good low end torque to begin with and suitable enough for turbocharghing. but it doesnt have the capablelities like the sr20 or maybe.......the....ga16de.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

^That's one of the funniest statements I've ever heard. I thought I'd heard it all, but I think that just topped it. That the GA got overcompensated enough to be placed above KA in performance. hahahaha. The highest hp GA is somewhere around 300-320 rwhp. In comparison to 2 600+rwhp KA's. The strongest KA on record is 700+rwhp. The SR is struggling to stay ahead in the hp race. The GA is no where close to the potential.

I own all 3 motors at this time in different chassis. SE-R, GA B13, and a 240 with KA. Boosted I would take the KA, SR, GA. I place the GA if replaced with forged internals with the CA18DET. Good platform but low on displacement.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

lol...yea i wanted to add that in. dont get me wrong but the ka motor could have good performance w/mods. i mean we're talking about NISSAN here in which our motor or any other motor is built well. i want to find out about the highest hp ga16de making 320whp and a ka having 600- 700rwhp. kind of skeptical on tht part.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

ok shifter, im going to answer your question. to do that swap, its going to be difficult due to the fact that the ka motor is large displacement. alot of customizing, cutting will be involved for the brackets and mounts wont directly fit cause of different patterns. but it wont hurt for trying to swap in a ka inside b13 chasis. as long as its a nissan motor, your fine.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

veilside180sx said:


> The highest hp GA is somewhere around 300-320 rwhp.


 Yeah my GA makes my sentra a drift monster :loser: 

Listen to Pete. Read the forums a bit before you start shooting off with KA this and RWHP that.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Check out Nissanperformancemag.com for the Turbo GA16DE dyno's.

Here's one for 250 whp

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/may05/evil_twin/images/eviltwin1.jpg

check out www.ka-t.org/rick for a 633 rwhp. Also phatka-t.com for their project(customer)car for a 638 rwhp S13 KA24DE. Mine should be around 500-low 600's after my built block is finished as well.

All have turbo's, but still show for the strength of the motors. Don't get me wrong I love pretty much all Nissan motors. Just don't kick dirt on one to make another shine brighter.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes we are aware of wes' car. However you still arent getting my first point. It does not make 250 rwhp. Hence my drift comment. 

I agree w/ you that the GA isnt the best engine to build up. But for gods sake, its front wheel drive. How are you getting 250RWHP?!?!


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Used to playing with 240's. haha.


----------



## Baysideblues (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow you guys we are all on the same team here. There all good engines i owned the KA24de with turbo and no2 fun lots and insane amounts of torque until I had to much fun and spiked boost and boom put a hole in the side of the iron block. And now i have the SR20de it is a fun lil zippy engine i haven't got to play around with it to much yet but in due time. The thing that i didn't like about the ka is that without building up the internals (if you have a turbo or no2) you are pretty much driving a ticking time bomb. My 240 had awesome compression tested a week before it blew up and one spike engine was gone. Where as the SR20DE stock takes a lickin and keeps tickin my friend has a sr20det in his s14 and he spiked that thing so much (cuz he had problems with his setup for the longest time) nothing ever happened there is where i got my respect for the SR. But i love both those engines the sr can never make as much torque as the ka. But the sr is a high rev whore. 

But since you aren't turboing the ka my story was useless just want to share where i stand about the sr-ka battle that is going on. If dude wants to try to put a ka in his b13 more power to him that will be a nice car that i would be interested in seeing complete. Just don't starting knocking each other. We are all on the same team spread all that hate on honda boards. Good luck with your ka swap hopefully every works out.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

babysideblues, anyone who runs nitrous and turbo and doesn't build a strong bottom end is just plain stupid. Its all bout proper modification. you run turbo you have to know the limits, you add nitrous, you better have forged internals and a lot more stuff to compensated for the added hp and pressure on your internals.



tony200 said:


> ok shifter, im going to answer your question. to do that swap, its going to be difficult due to the fact that the ka motor is large displacement.


that isn't entirely true, cuz the sr20 is larger displacement than the ga16. all swaps need a certain amount of time dedicated to wiring and replacing. hell there is a forum member with a qg25 motor in a b14 to be different. you just have to make sure you have all the parts, the axels fit in place and you have time to modify if needed.


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

the wireing should not bet too hard, for the engine and ecu, because i have a complete donor car, but the issue lies in the wiring of the intrument cluster
anyone know where i can find a wiring diagram for BOTH a sentra and a altima?, I prolly will need the guide on how to change over to a se-r cluster as well.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

there are fsm in the b14 section, there is a stick on it.. i dont know bout the alty


----------

